# VW CC Rear Brake job



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

Doing a full rear brake job this month. Anyone know the exact tools I will need to remove my rear rotors? I have the EPB so I already purchased the vagcom scantool from ross tech and all other tools for the caliper.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

I am close to getting mine done.. I want the family mechanic to do it...He has a big modern shop but when I asked him about the VW electronic brake and the rear rotor break job details he was not sure... Will he be able to do it without the Vag Com?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i was told by a VW tech that you need Vag Com to do the rear brakes period...something about the Electronic E-brake being the reason b/c it has to be reset or something...i'm not 100% b/c this was something discussed a while ago


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

crazywayne311 said:


> i was told by a VW tech that you need Vag Com to do the rear brakes period...something about the Electronic E-brake being the reason b/c it has to be reset or something...i'm not 100% b/c this was something discussed a while ago


2012+


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I have seen some people get around using VAG Com buy somehow tricking the rear brake caliper which I don't recommend. I actually saw a thread somewhere in the B6 Passat forum here. 

Be safe though and use Vag Com. Brakes are not something to be played with. We are talking safety here people!


----------



## vdubcc2011 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you can get around the electronic e-brake by disconnecting the car battery...Im probably wrong but I remember hearing that somewhere


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> 2012+


help me out man...ha ha so not thread jacking...what about my 09?! ha ha


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

erickdogg7 said:


> Doing a full rear brake job this month. Anyone know the exact tools I will need to remove my rear rotors? I have the EPB so I already purchased the vagcom scantool from ross tech and all other tools for the caliper.


procedure: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3865092

and you'll need 14mm triple square for the caliper carrier bolts (not easy to access)

and T30 torx for the rotor holding screw


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> 2012+


wrong

all CC's have an electronic parking brake which requires vag-com to back the parking brake motors out, reset & test

maybe your CC is special and somehow you have a cable operated e-brake


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> wrong
> 
> all CC's have an electronic parking brake which requires vag-com to back the parking brake motors out, reset & test
> 
> maybe your CC is special and somehow you have a cable operated e-brake


cool...thought i heard right haha


----------



## DubOhio89 (Oct 4, 2006)

+1 to the 14mm triple square... those bad boys are tight.. before i went to MB, I was a VW tech, and those damn carrier bolts were always a pain, even on a lift..

as far as the EPB goes.. dont try without vag com.. lots of issues can arise, and the calipers run about 630 bucks a pop if you screw up the servo.. not worth it.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

DubOhio89 said:


> +1 to the 14mm triple square... those bad boys are tight.. before i went to MB, I was a VW tech, and those damn carrier bolts were always a pain, even on a lift..
> 
> as far as the EPB goes.. dont try without vag com.. lots of issues can arise, and the calipers run about 630 bucks a pop if you screw up the servo.. not worth it.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Listen to this guy!


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> procedure: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3865092
> 
> and you'll need 14mm triple square for the caliper carrier bolts (not easy to access)
> 
> and T30 torx for the rotor holding screw


thx a lot!!!! just wondering do you know if the front rotors requires same tools?


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> wrong
> 
> all CC's have an electronic parking brake which requires vag-com to back the parking brake motors out, reset & test
> 
> maybe your CC is special and somehow you have a cable operated e-brake


yes hes right i have a 2009 and i used vagcom to replace pads never had time the first time to do rotors as well. now doing the whole job.


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

DubOhio89 said:


> +1 to the 14mm triple square... those bad boys are tight.. before i went to MB, I was a VW tech, and those damn carrier bolts were always a pain, even on a lift..
> 
> as far as the EPB goes.. dont try without vag com.. lots of issues can arise, and the calipers run about 630 bucks a pop if you screw up the servo.. not worth it.


any secrets to make the job easier?? or just a little extra TLC will do lol??


----------



## DubOhio89 (Oct 4, 2006)

erickdogg7 said:


> any secrets to make the job easier?? or just a little extra TLC will do lol??


it helps tramendously if you have it on a lift and then you can use a half inch breaker bar on the carrier bolts.. can use and sort of power tools because of space limitation, so you have to do it the old school way :thumbdown:


----------

